# Any High Schoolers Going to College Next Year? (Or Just Any High Schoolers in General



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just seeing if there are any high schoolers here in this forum or high schoolers going to college next year. :happy:

Then, we could discuss whatever we like or dislike about our high school and our dreams about college. (I think)


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

im in highschool. a junior (that means second to last year)
i dont know what you want me to do...well i do but 
you shall have to instigate. (u go first)


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Darn. This is going to be pretty hard for me (I'm not a good instigator :crazy 

Hmmm....let's see. Do you have anything about school that you like or don't like and what are they?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm a junior in high school currently...I'm most likely gonna get a GED when I turn 17 and then I'm going to college

I hate high school >.<
I really can't relate to anyone...I kinda want to get on with my life already.
High school is hell! To me at least xD

I'm hoping I can relate to more people when I get to college...I honestly wanna just get done with it all so I can live my life


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

hmm...i like to learn about the things that interest me, mainly the social sciences, some english courses like literature or vocabulary, especially history though...i love that all the secrets to the future are contained in books written about the past.

i dislike teachers who cannot keep their religious/political convictions at home, and love to have long conversations with the students that agree with them.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

oh yes, thank you prettymisspostsalot, for reminding me of college...

i havent decided if im going to enroll or not. i understand if i do not i am severely crippling my chances of becoming affluent or important in society. that is not the issue, i just dont know if i want to try to accomplish a greater goal with my life, or if i want to wander the world experiencing things. (i admit, things=mostly drugs and sex and violence and crime)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd like to do music for the rest of my life, but I'm still going to college...first of all it's pretty cool to get to take classes in different things I'm interested in, second of all...I'm having a back up in case music doesn't work out or to just have a way of making money right when I get out of college.
I'd somewhat like to not go, but then I'm kinda scared that would be a bad decision >.<


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting. I don't have any teachers that display their religious convictions at our school. Maybe it is our school policy?

My favorite classes are Biology and World History. I love learning about other organisms and their individual and distinct attributes and I love learning about life changing events throughout history throughout the world. I also like Psychology because through psychology I learn more about myself than through other subjects. I would also like to try other subjects that I never had a chance to like Cultural studies, Anthropology, Linguistics, and some others I think.

I don't have many dislikes about our school except for the fact that school is pretty boring. I wish I had some amazingly inspirational teachers right now. That would make me want to go to school more and more.


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm....college.

I don't really have an extremely set idea of what I want to do in college. I think since I'm going to be disconnected to my family, I might do some exploring of my ownself (possibly more of my sensitive side that I neglected over the years) and meet new people I could look forward to actually being with in a way that was not possible with familial pressures.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Teachers in my state are supposed to keep their religious/political views to themselves...some slip up!

I can't really deal with the monotony...having to do the same things every single day >.<
My favorite classes are art and guitar...I enjoyed world history also. I'd be interested in taking earth/space science, anthropology, psychology, geography, and more advanced art classes...I'd take some of those if I did my senior year...but I'd much rather just get out already! lmao


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

My school also has a policy against teachers expressing their personal convictions, but i am from a very rural area with a small human population and their is remarkably little diversity in the racial and cultural backgrounds of my teachers and classmates. In fact there are...(gets calculator) .4% african american (2), .8 latino (4), and 1.4% native american (7). the rest are caucasian, like me, and their major cultural backgrounds are Irish/Scottish and German. Very few english or french, or any other European ancestry. (although i speculate the Irish/Scottish has more English than is realized) Also there are nearly no religions that are not Judeo-Christian. The saddest part of it all is that the kids are so used to it being this way, if they ever leave (which is in most cases doubtful) then they will undergo some SERIOUS culture shock. (the point of all this was to say that they all have the same fucking opinions so they dont care if people are saying them, because no1 is really disagreeing enough to complain)

i suppose everything i mentioned above is my main complain about my school. not enough diversity, not enough exposure to other cultural norms, too much ethnocentrism, waaaaaaaaaay to much racism. 

i also hate the system of cliques that seems inherent in all high schools, even though i am part of one. i dont think it really has a name but i think of it as the Intellectual group, and it kind of draws its members from all the other groups (intellectual, not always intelligent mind you)

and the curriculum at my school SUCKS! we dont even have any language classes other than french and spanish, and they were going to DROP FRENCH!!! i honestly say that we have about 40 available courses total, including 1s 2s and 3s (like Bio 1, Bio 2) and mandatory classes.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll be heading off to college next (school) year, yes. I'm most likely going to either Cornell or Carnegie Mellon - I should know which within the next week. Excitement!

In terms of high school, I can't really complain about it, to be honest. I know that, as an ENTP, it's almost expected that I gripe about how dry and dull school is, but I really think that if you make the best of a situation, you can do fine anywhere. Subject-wise, although I'm very strong in English and literature, I absolutely _adore_ math....Calculus for the win! roud:

I'm majoring in Electrical and Computer Engineering, by the way.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

wannaBgonzo said:


> My school also has a policy against teachers expressing their personal convictions, but i am from a very rural area with a small human population and their is remarkably little diversity in the racial and cultural backgrounds of my teachers and classmates. In fact there are...(gets calculator) .4% african american (2), .8 latino (4), and 1.4% native american (7). the rest are caucasian, like me, and their major cultural backgrounds are Irish/Scottish and German. Very few english or french, or any other European ancestry. (although i speculate the Irish/Scottish has more English than is realized) Also there are nearly no religions that are not Judeo-Christian. The saddest part of it all is that the kids are so used to it being this way, if they ever leave (which is in most cases doubtful) then they will undergo some SERIOUS culture shock. (the point of all this was to say that they all have the same fucking opinions so they dont care if people are saying them, because no1 is really disagreeing enough to complain)
> 
> i suppose everything i mentioned above is my main complain about my school. not enough diversity, not enough exposure to other cultural norms, too much ethnocentrism, waaaaaaaaaay to much racism.
> 
> ...


Makes me kinda appreciate my school...lots of classes, pretty good ethnic diversity...and it's surprisingly not very cliquish lol

I still just wanna get out and experience the world though...Honestly, this year has been hectic and i have no idea why...I started feeling like I just couldn't take it anymore. The only thing that's making me feel better about getting to the end of this year is the idea that it's my last year of high school. My parents think I'm depressed though >.<
So now I have to explain to a counselor why I hate school so much and I don't even know why I can't just push myself though it lmao


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I may not be graduating this year, but I should be able to start doing Running Start which is a program that lets me do college classes that are payed for by the state, which is really nice. I am planning on going into physics since I really love it.

As far as what I like/dislike in school, I dunno. I don't really like how there are a lot of cliques at my school that are really mean to people. I also dislike most of my subjects. The only subjects I have liked at all have been math, physical science, and history. I'm out of phys. sci. and I don't really like the way my history is taught, but my math is nice. :crazy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

That's funny...physics is my LEAST favorite class EVER! It's the only class I've ever had that I can't do good in without even trying >.<
Some branches of physics intrigue me very much!...But I don't really like that class too much...

I like my art1 class because it doesn't specialize in anything like the advanced art classes do...I'm being introduced to many different mediums and tools! It's cool


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Yup. I'm a senior. I'm not sad at all to see high school come to an end, really. I actually only have a few friends who actually go to my school (the other "few" have already graduated), and I don't really relate to any of them at all.

I'm going to college next year, and I think it's really exciting and completely overwhelming. I'm going to a regional branch of Miami University (of Ohio).
I don't know about the rest of you, but I have absolutely been going crazy with all of the decision-making that I have had to do lately. I mean, seriously -- I'm 17, how am I supposed to know what I want to do for the rest of my life?

I used to be really convinced that English was what I wanted to study, but now I'm not so sure. I'm just not sure what I would do with it, because even though publishing might seem interesting now, it is really competitive which isn't for me at all.
Lately, I have been really considering social work and/or psychology. It's more realistic, I guess, and I really would find the nature of the work interesting and most likely more satisfying as well, so it wouldn't be like I was settling or anything. (And I can always read and write, regardless of what I do. So it's not like I'll be giving up what I love to do, either.)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure about what it is I have a passion for...I've thought about many times lol
Music...and art...freelance 
That's what I'm gonna do at some point. I'm gonna get a graphic design degree because I've always been interested in the artistic aspects of games...specifically fantasy and futuristic games.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

by every star said:


> I'm going to college next year, and I think it's really exciting and completely overwhelming. I'm going to a regional branch of Miami University (of Ohio).


Oh, you're going to Miami? I know lots of people who are going there! Do you, too, live in Ohio, then?


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> I'm pretty sure about what it is I have a passion for...I've thought about many times lol
> Music...and art...freelance
> That's what I'm gonna do at some point. I'm gonna get a graphic design degree because I've always been interested in the artistic aspects of games...specifically fantasy and futuristic games.


I envy you.
I wish I just knew what I wanted to do.
I mean, I know that I absolutely love writing, but I'm just not confident enough _in_ my writing to even think about making any sort of living out it (whether it be freelance, journalism, publishing, etc.). And there's also the fact that it has always sort of been something for _me_. I'm almost worried that I would lose that passion if I tried to make a career out of it -- like, it would just become another thing that I _have_ to do.


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Oh, you're going to Miami? I know lots of people who are going there! Do you, too, live in Ohio, then?


That's awesome!
Yeah, I also live in Ohio.
:laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

by every star said:


> I envy you.
> I wish I just knew what I wanted to do.
> I mean, I know that I absolutely love writing, but I'm just not confident enough _in_ my writing to even think about making any sort of living out it (whether it be freelance, journalism, publishing, etc.). And there's also the fact that it has always sort of been something for _me_. I'm almost worried that I would lose that passion if I tried to make a career out of it -- like, it would just become another thing that I _have_ to do.


If you have your heart in it, you can never go wrong! I grew doubtful of that idea until Pinkrasputin told me that...it restored my confidence in it since she has more experience in life...anyway, yeah, as long as you have that passion for it. I wouldn't wanna do anything I didn't have passion for and I'd like to think that throughout my life I can do whatever my heart tells me.
Just never force yourself to do it...you should be able to do that. That's partly why I'd rather do freelance art or just do my music independently. And you should be able to be a writer if that's what you wanna do!
That's what life's about to me...


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

IF i decide to go to college, i already have it all planned out. Since i decided early in my high school career to do as little work as possible, i will be geting a general diploma (which only grants you access to a 2yr school in my state. That means in order to get what i want i have to go to Ivy Tech in Bloomington, get in the "Hoosier Hookup" which will grant me access to Indiana University where i will study to become an Archaeologist...

an Archaeologist who happens to have learned a lot of chemistry...i want to make Lysergic Acid Diethylamide, and be able to chemically extract Dimethyltriptamine from many indigenous flora and fauna. All kinds of other useful things a very boring class is good for. But Archaeology is what i would be studying to be if i go to college.

if for some reason i cannot become an archaeologist, or any other part of my plan fails, i will just revert to plan B, which is to become a Student Of Life...(aka gettin high and gettin by on manual labor jobs and criminal activities while traveling extensively)


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

by every star said:


> Yup. I'm a senior. I'm not sad at all to see high school come to an end, really. I actually only have a few friends who actually go to my school (the other "few" have already graduated), and I don't really relate to any of them at all.
> 
> I'm going to college next year, and I think it's really exciting and completely overwhelming. I'm going to a regional branch of Miami University (of Ohio).
> I don't know about the rest of you, but I have absolutely been going crazy with all of the decision-making that I have had to do lately. I mean, seriously -- I'm 17, how am I supposed to know what I want to do for the rest of my life?


I really don't know if I will be sad or not by leaving my high school because I did have a few friends at my school but I'm not so sure if I can relate to them since the main thing they tend to talk about is sports. Maybe I'll be sad once I realize I'm not in high school anymore.

But now mostly, I wonder how I will grow and change while I'm at college without parental supervision and my high school identity. I wonder how I will be four years from now. I think this year I've become more future minded than I ever was before, since I was extremely past minded when I was in middle school.

As for decisionmaking....

I'm more worried about meeting the deadlines for these decisions. I'm afraid that I'm going to go past at least one of them.:crazy:

I have to decide between Duke and Dartmouth. I swung to one college than to another. Argh indecision...


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> If you have your heart in it, you can never go wrong! I grew doubtful of that idea until Pinkrasputin told me that...it restored my confidence in it since she has more experience in life...anyway, yeah, as long as you have that passion for it. I wouldn't wanna do anything I didn't have passion for and I'd like to think that throughout my life I can do whatever my heart tells me.
> Just never force yourself to do it...you should be able to do that. That's partly why I'd rather do freelance art or just do my music independently. And you should be able to be a writer if that's what you wanna do!
> That's what life's about to me...


I definitely agree.
I could always write on the side, regardless of what I decide to do. It would still be for _me_, then.
:happy:


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

by every star said:


> I definitely agree.
> I could always write on the side, regardless of what I decide to do. It would still be for _me_, then.
> :happy:


yeah, thats kind of what im planning on doing, with either path i choose. if i am an archaeoligist in 20 years you can expect me to be a contributor to scientific journals and maybe have a book or two out there.

If i am a Student On The Path Of Life, i will wait until i go to jail, and then i will write about my exploits. lotsa time in jail u kno..


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

wannaBgonzo said:


> yeah, thats kind of what im planning on doing, with either path i choose. if i am an archaeoligist in 20 years you can expect me to be a contributor to scientific journals and maybe have a book or two out their.
> 
> If i am a Student On The Path Of Life, i will wait until i go to jail, and then i will write about my exploits. lotsa time in jail u kno..


Haha, yes!
It's a win-win situation.
:wink:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm a junior in high school. i'm contemplating getting my GED and just going off to college. part of me feels like i'll regret not doing all the fun things senior year and missing out on memories and a possibility of making real friends. i want to be a philosophy professor at a university and try and build my own high school eventually for people who get their education online/ home schooled/ GED etc. that miss out on the high school experiences. i was planning it with the school counselor person.  he's literally my best friend. he doesn't know it but he is. i can talk to him about anything and everything, we have so much in common, he's the only person who can motivate me, and he's the only person i can open up to. he does his job well. roud: i probably would've dropped out a while ago had it not been there..


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I graduate May 8th. High school has had its ups and downs but I know I'm going to remember it fondly when I'm older, cause I kind of already do.

I'm pretty nervous and unsure about college. I'm a little bit excited about change, hoping things will turn out for the better once I'm in college but you never know.
People say how college will be the best years of your life, but I don't know... I'll be separated from friends anywhere I go and I just imagine it being really hard.
I'm sure I'd have a better outlook if I knew what I wanted.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in high-school :wink:


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a junior in high school, and I've got my whole life ahead of me all planned out. I know that might sound little bit crazy, but I've got a lot of wiggle room in there too, so it might be less of a plan and more of a "guideline":laughing: I think I'm just so anxious to get out of high school that in my mind I'm already in college. If college sucks I'm going to be seriously depressed.:frustrating:


----------



## Miasmatic Domino (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a freshman in high school (9th grade) and is about to become a sophomore soon. I already plan on taking up psychology and philosophy as minor courses and international relations/foreign affairs as a major course in college. I love writing, so I'm probably going to develop this through my last 3 years in high school 

Right now, I've been asking some teachers about stuff I need to take up to get a brighter start for my future :crazy:. Since there's an IB curriculum available in our school, I'm planning to take it so that I have better chances in going to schools abroad. I'm so excited to go to college, but I don't want to leave high school behind :sad:.

By the way, is economics hard? I'm planning to take up English Higher, History, Spanish, Math Standard, Biology and Economics. I'm scared about mathematics :crying:. Can somebody give me a good insight?


----------



## HonourThyCat (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm currently in year 11 (sophomore) and it is getting stressful :sad:

I kind of coasted by during my first four years of high school, and now I'm sitting back and going "Oh gosh, if I want any future I'm probably going to have to pull my socks up." But it's a chore sometimes- old habits die hard, you know?

I'm doing my GCSE's at the moment (if you're a Harry Potter fan, they're the sort of real-life O.W.L.S :crazy and it's kind of weird to think that everything I've learnt over the last 13 years, my whole school life, has been leading up to these exams. And after I finish these exams, it's time for the big choice- to stay in school or not?

I took my Science GCSE last year, and by some divine act managed to get an A. And today I had my first of three oral exams: sitting in a room with a teacher, two other students and a tape recorder and blathering on about politics while trying not to sound too stupid. Perfect for an INFP, no? :tongue:

Sorry for the stupidly long post, but I need I just needed to let off some steam :crazy:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm in the second year of college in the UK - possibly a senior?

How many subjects do you guys do in highschool? It sounds like more than in college - I'm only doing three at the moment - people generally do four in the first year, and then because of the increase in intensity and depth cut it down to three. Two if you count the fact I've just finished my english lit coursework :laughing:.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Liminality said:


> I'm in the second year of college in the UK - possibly a senior?
> 
> How many subjects do you guys do in highschool? It sounds like more than in college - I'm only doing three at the moment - people generally do four in the first year, and then because of the increase in intensity and depth cut it down to three. Two if you count the fact I've just finished my english lit coursework :laughing:.


I do 15. But I'm not from the US. And they're mandatory.
----------------------
Anyhow, I have plans for the future, but I'm not quite sure I'd be able to make a living (philosophy and english), so in the end I'll maybe have to pick something I'd be able to make a nicer living from. But then again, money isn't everything.


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

We have to have 21 credits to graduate in Ohio, i will have 28 by the time I graduate in 12 days!!! Woot Woot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blood Rose (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm currently a Junior. I'll be graduating in January, since i'm in the Early Graduation program. I don't know how many other schools have that, since most schools have all eight classes in a day all year. My school does what's called "block scheduling" where we have four classes and then for 5th period, a sort of study hall, and we switch classes as the semester changes. 

I almost regret not taking a few classes that I was interested in... like piano, painting, and C++. I won't have enough credits for next year to fit those classes in unless I stay for a whole year, but with the way I have things planned, I can't do that. So, choose your classes wisely... because though having that AP History class on your record looks great, if you don't take any classes that you actually have an interest in, you'll feel like your high school experience is unfulfilled. 

Now, classes you should take... Math isn't hard at all, if you pay attention and get help when you need it. I'm currently in Trigonometry. Math is considered important for a lot of careers, so having a high-level math in high school will be very useful. Certain AP classes aren't so bad, like AP History, for example. You should check if your high school has a Dual Enrollment program, where you can go to college while you're in school and get both college and high school credits (i'm too poor for that, unfortunately  ). 

I did find that my plans changed drastically from what I thought I was going to do when I was in 8th grade and planning out my classes. Keep your plans VERY flexible...


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm graduating high school in about 3 weeks (only 2 1/2 weeks left though). I'll be starting college next week, but I'm hoping to transfer either after a year or two to a college in Germany. If I don't then I'll just go there for my Masters & Doctoral schooling. I'm a German major with an education minor (and possibly a French minor). I intend on teaching college after I get my Doctoral or teach high school, preferably in Germany.

What I hate about high school is how many useless courses I have to take. Really, how is Beowulf ever going to help me in life? I know there's the whole but it's a classic that everyone needs to know, but making it be read in class doesn't make students respect the work as much as some one who read it on their own. It's kind of like A Clockwork Orange, being forced to read it I didn't enjoy it, reading it on my own I love it. It's my favorite book now. High school really just sucks in general...


----------



## bokanovskified (May 22, 2010)

I'm a junior (11th grade) this year, and I'm neck deep in the college freak-out. I'm trying to get into music school, but money's tight, academics need to be considered, etc. I feel like pulling out my hair, I'm so burnt out. All these tests are really getting on my nerves--so far, I've had two ACTs and two APs, and I've got two SAT Subject tests coming up in June. 

I've been doing music as basically my only extracurricular since fifth grade. Summer programs, community bands, honors ensembles, marching band, private lessons, not to mention all the practicing. I'm taking one of the most rigorous course-loads at my school; out of five APs offered, I'm taking four altogether, and I'll have five semesters of college credit after next year's over. We have six classes each semester, school from 8-3 five days a week, 12 weeks off in the summer. My school's pretty average, except for the fact that it doesn't offer anywhere near enough advanced classes. :\


----------



## MuffinPwnz (May 22, 2010)

I'm a 17 years old high school senior. I have a one week notice that I'm going to college. I greadute June 5th, move into the dorms in June 6th, classes begin June 7th.


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm currently a sophomore in high school... very soon to be a junior! Only a little over a week left of school! :3

I don't know what career I want to pursue yet... but I'm thinking of maybe majoring in psychology and minoring in music. ^^ The thing about psychology though, is that I haven't actually taken any psychology classes in school yet.. because of my busy schedule, I'm only gonna get to take Psychology and AP Psychology my senior year. All the psychology stuff that's gotten me interested it in it the first place has all come from online places.. such as this forum. XD 

I hope that's truly enough to start a lifelong interest. Because once I get a job, I want it to be a job I'll enjoy! Some type of counseling job appeals to me... ^^

As for high school itself, I generally like being in school. ^^ I mean, yeah, there's all the hard work and sometimes mean teachers, but I love being in an environment that has so many people around my age (even if some of them aren't the nicest people), and just being able to be around my friends and watch exciting/funny events happen! 

And I especially love that every single day of my high school life, the first class I get to go to is band. <3 I can't imagine not being in band in high school. High school band is basically my whole life.


----------

